# Who got Pokemon D/P?



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just wondering.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 22, 2007)

Not me so far... and I doubt I'll get it today.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2007)

My bro just got home from Target and is playing it right now.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 22, 2007)

So he did get it today?  Dang.  Didn't think he would.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 22, 2007)

I got mine at Circuit City today!


It's AWESOME!


----------



## EvilMonkey158 (Apr 22, 2007)

Getting mine sometime in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

The EB games near my house is weird so I probably won't be getting it until Tuesday.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

The closest strore to me that would have videogames/electronics
is K-mart so i doubt i'll be getting it anytime soon.....


----------



## Dark Entity (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't have a DS! And I have every other pokemon game! NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 22, 2007)

I just got diamond, and its awesome so far. (but I'm not that far )


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2007)

My brother got his first badge after like an hour.
I just did my first (and probably last, for a while, at least) battle.  I beat some trainer with 2 Pokemon with my bro's Starly, and ended up leveling up his Starly, and it learned Wing Attack, then.     

The touch controls for battles are great!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 22, 2007)

DANG, you guys are making me feel disappointed.  I should just stay off the forums for the next few days and just play Bonk's Revenge, Beyond Oasis, or Dragon's Curse. D:


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be getting it in a matter of a few hours.

I woke up late.   
-_-


----------



## EvilMonkey158 (Apr 22, 2007)

I officially have Diamond and am starting it now..so I wont be on the rest of the day


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 22, 2007)

Spoilers of where I am:

<small><small><small><small><small><small>I had 1 badge, I've played 2:30 hours, I'm in Floraoma City or something and I just beat 2 gruops of Galactic goons to get this one Key to unlock this one Windmilll plant where I save this one girl's dad.  I'm going to continue playing in an hour or so I have to help my dad with yardwork right now.</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Spoilers of where I am:
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>I had 1 badge, I've played 2:30 hours, I'm in Floraoma City or something and I just beat 2 gruops of Galactic goons to get this one Key to unlock this one Windmilll plant where I save this one girl's dad.  I'm going to continue playing in an hour or so I have to help my dad with yardwork right now.</small></small></small></small></small></small>


 I think I just got passed that...

Yeah, I got it. It's a fantastic game.

Anyone wanna' battle?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 22, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> What starter did you guys pick?  I picked Chimchar so the 1st gym was flippin hard.  I luckily found an Onix in the mine and taught it Rock Smash and he was barely able to slip past him .  Cranidos was extra hard (the gym leader's best pokemon)


 Thats where I am now... stupid rock pokemon..


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 22, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

PM me what pokemon you have, Tri.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 22, 2007)

MUST HAVE THIS GAME!!11!

Dang slow shipping!  In any case, I'm going to choose the water Pokemon, Piplup, as my starter, and my bro is choosing the grass Pokemon.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DANG, you guys are making me feel disappointed.  I should just stay off the forums for the next few days and just play Bonk's Revenge, Beyond Oasis, or Dragon's Curse. D:


 Im with you Bul...

I'll probably try and get in to Path of Radiance though.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 !!!

Yes, get into Path of Radiance. <3


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 22, 2007)

My party:
Chimchar 13
Starly 12
Zubat 10
Shinx 9
Onix 12
Psyduck 9

Non party:
Budew 4
Bidoof 8
Geodude 7

Okay, I'm continueing my journey to the (spoiler)<small><small><small><small><small><small>windmilll place with team galactic, oh it's called Valley Windworks</small></small></small></small></small></small>(end)
OMG CHIMCHAR JUST EVOLVED TO MONFERNO AT LVL 14!!!!


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

i still struggling between Piplup and Chimchar

i like water and Penguins are sweet

i hate fire and Monkeys are my favorite animal

i hate grass and turles smell bad <_< 
my brother has one


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

When you get the game... Peck a Machop or a Cascoon...


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> My party:
> Chimchar 13
> Starly 12
> Zubat 10
> ...


 I'm a bit farther than you, SN.

My party:

Shellos-lv15
Turtwig-lv16
Kricketune-lv17


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm training one super Pokemon... It's level 22.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 22, 2007)

I just defeated Commander Mars.  The Purugly was uber strong.

Omg now Starly evolved into Staravia.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I just defeated Commander Mars.  The Purugly was uber strong.


 Don't remind me. >_< 

"Purugly"...quite the name that thing has.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I just defeated Commander Mars.  The Purugly was uber strong.


 I just beat him too!


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> I'm training one super Pokemon... It's level 22.


 That almost never works out in any of the games


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Always worked for me, because I save up for revives for the big match[es].


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I agree...

PICHUBRO, catch some other pokemon. If your ever facing something that your "super pokemon"'s weak against, you're pokemon will be "super-doomed".


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save up for revives? If you only have one pokemon, and it goes down, you don't have a chance to revive it...

EDIT: Sorry for double posting...


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

I have strange tactics... But the legendaries always help!
I had one level 77 and all the others were 60-.

Anyone want to trade or something?


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 22, 2007)

*Curses Shinx*

It doesn't know ANY good Electric moves.

I really need to get an Elekid...but I don't think I'm far enough.... <_<


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

Beat Commander Mars and you'll unlock Wi-Fi.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 22, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Beat Commander Mars and you'll unlock Wi-Fi.


 Yup, just did that.  But I want to get my own Elekid....ah well.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

So... Anyone want to go on Wi-Fi and play with me?

Battling... Maybe.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm going to Wal-Mart today and see if they got Pearl. I got a @#&-load of Birthday & Christmas cash since I bought nothing for either. So Im set. Lucky you guys who have it.     

Turtwig & Shinx FTW!

I always get Pokemon gradually, not all at first.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 22, 2007)

After waiting 30 mins in line (big line) I got both, Diamond for me and Pearl for my bro.

My Local EbGames had 300 D/P pre orders =D


----------



## Kyle (Apr 22, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> After waiting 30 mins in line (big line) I got both, Diamond for me and Pearl for my bro.
> 
> My Local EbGames had 300 D/P pre orders =D


 

Wow...


----------



## JJH (Apr 22, 2007)

I preordered it, it's coming Thursday.


JJH0369


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 22, 2007)

I beat the 2nd gym.  The 1st 2 pokemon were beat by Shinx with only the move bite XD and then Staravia beat Roserade with a critical hit Wing Attack (one hit)

Also, remember to shine your gym badges =).  Click your trainer card, click the button for the badge box and just rub the stylus over it and it'll shine after some work.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 22, 2007)

I just killed in a super contest in Hearthrome City =).


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

Stop talking about awesomeness    
:'(				 

it makes me feel pathetic <_<


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anyone have a Drifloon they'd be willing to trade?


...If we can trade, that is...


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just got to Hearthrome city     

5:30 hours playing nonstop.

Im done for today, gotta leave something for tomorrow


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 22, 2007)

It is out already?.... dang I need some cash...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 22, 2007)

I have 9 hours of play on mine.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 22, 2007)

WANT THIS GAME.

Ugh, I'm waiting like a week or so to get it. @_@


----------



## Clare (Apr 23, 2007)

I got it yesterday, im not very far yet.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 23, 2007)

Launch day...Woho!
Pearl! : D

Target never fails me.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 23, 2007)

My current playtime: 11 hours and 38 minutes...

...


Yeah, I really need to stop.

But, does anyone know what stone makes Murkrow evolve?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 23, 2007)

I have 10 hours on mine.  Gengar did you get Fly yet?  And I just got my 3rd badge


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I have 10 hours on mine.  Gengar did you get Fly yet?  And I just got my 3rd badge


 I found a town with an empty gym, so I have to go somewhere else now D=.

2 badges.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I have 10 hours on mine. Gengar did you get Fly yet? And I just got my 3rd badge


I just got to my third gym :gyroidgrin: 

SPOILERS!

<small><small><small><small><small><small>Im going to train a Kadabra since that gym is fighting type     </small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 23, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Way ahead of you. : D


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've played it barely for.. 7 hours? Maybe 8  :yay:


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 23, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I mean on the Kadabra part.
I traded in-game for mine. Trade bonus fTW!


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh, lol     

Alakazam ftw!

Once Kadabra learns Psychic, i'll trade it to my bro


----------



## Copper (Apr 23, 2007)

Guys don't beat the game in one day... Your spending too much time on it!!! So how is it you guys is it great? Because I don't know there is a possibility I might buy it


----------



## Grawr (Apr 23, 2007)

I officially HATE Lucario...

SPOILERS FOLLOW


























Yeah, I'm at the third Gym and I've tried like 10 times...Meditite and Machoke are easily defeated by my Chingling and Shellos, but nothing I have can come up well against Lucario!

My Pokemon:

Grotle- lv 25
Murkrow- lv 24
Chingling- lv 26
(Starly's evolution)- lv 26
Shellos- lv 26


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 23, 2007)

So he is a good guy but you can't beat him?  is that it?


 :lol: 

I need to get this game sometime....


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 23, 2007)

I have 5 badges and I'm in the 6th gym right now.  I have 13 hours of play on the game but I'm stopping for the night .

Btw, the 5th Gym (Heart city w/e the name is) is a Ghost gym and it's uber hard when you only have 2 pokemon that work against it. All I had was my Monferno and Luxio.  And all I had in the end was Monferno with 14 HP left when I won.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 23, 2007)

Ugh, I want this so bad... ***** asked to go to Target tonight, but my mom said no... I don't even have the money anyways. =P


----------



## Grawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I have 5 badges and I'm in the 6th gym right now. I have 13 hours of play on the game but I'm stopping for the night .
> 
> Btw, the 5th Gym (Heart city w/e the name is) is a Ghost gym and it's uber hard when you only have 2 pokemon that work against it. All I had was my Monferno and Luxio. And all I had in the end was Monferno with 14 HP left when I won.


I just beat the third gym...and I have more hours of playtime then you do, SN...


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just beat the fourth Gym with 13:13 hours of playing     

I've been training a bit     

IN OTHER NEWS!

I got a Pilpup yesterday in the GTS for a Buneary     

And today I got a turtwig for a baby chansey =D

WAY TO GO JAPANESE PEOPLE!


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> I just beat the fourth Gym with 13:13 hours of playing
> 
> I've been training a bit
> 
> ...


 lawl; same here.

I got 2 pwnguins now. =D And a turtwig.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 24, 2007)

At Chanseys rare at all?
I've got like, 2...

And that's nothing. On the second Gym, the only Pokemon left I had was my level 14 Chatot on the Roserade. No potions, and the Chatot was level 14, so it didnt obey.

I told it to use Fury Attack, but it used Peck and it was a critical and I won. Chatot FTW!


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2007)

No. Me and zero came around some nice n00bs that traded for things that are worthless.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 24, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> No. Me and zero came around some nice n00bs that traded for things that are worthless.


 I need to find noobs...

I wish my WiFi worked.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2007)

Uhg... I'm stuck on the 4th gym, That freaking water pokemon that electric moves wouldn't work on is killing me and/or really making me week so that I'm screwed after I kill it. >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 24, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Uhg... I'm stuck on the 4th gym, That freaking water pokemon that electric moves wouldn't work on is killing me and/or really making me week so that I'm screwed after I kill it. >_>


I just beat the 6th gym with exactly 13:00 play time on it.  Right after that I evolved my Luxio in Luxray.

Also, I traded a Shinx (like level 5) for a Lvl 1 breeded Piplup (which had pound, waterfall, and surf; because it was bred).  I haven't trained it so it's still level 1.  Also it's name is in Japanese >.<


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 24, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dang, it has waterfall   
-_-			

Mine brought Surf and tackle


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 24, 2007)

Just got to Hearthome City.

Trying to get a Cherrim, or it's un-evolved form, because Honey Trees don't like me.

I REALLY need a good Grass pokemon... <_<


----------



## Knightshot (Apr 25, 2007)

I got both versions.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 26, 2007)

I caught Dialga about an hour and a half ago .  And I only need to see 40 more (different) pokemon to unlock the National Dex (I have 110 and you need to see 150)


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I caught Dialga about an hour and a half ago .  And I only need to see 40 more (different) pokemon to unlock the National Dex (I have 110 and you need to see 150)


 Whats the benefit of having the National Dex?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ?!

You can catch almost all the Pokemon from past games with it!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QFT

However it is somewhat of a challenge since certain pokemon can only been seen during certain times of the day.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So am I, my friend, so am I.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 26, 2007)

You can find all 483 (or something like that with the National Dex), and with the Sinnoh Dex you can only see 150 (151 if you include Manaphy)


----------



## Wsoxrule (Apr 27, 2007)

Me I did!


----------



## MGMT (Apr 27, 2007)

I just finally got Pearl today. My friend and I are giving each other all the starting Pokemon. He got diamond so we can get all the available Pokemon on diamond and pearl.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 27, 2007)

Better question - who didn't?


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Better question - who didn't?


 ... I didn't? >:O


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 6, 2007)

Got it today... miss the 2D

D:

I WANT MY PIGEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 6, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Got it today... miss the 2D
> 
> D:
> 
> I WANT MY PIGEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Just see 150 pokemon, Beat the Elite 4, then Import a Pigey! Not that hard eh?


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 By the time that happens the next game will be out >_<


----------



## Grawr (May 7, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could get you a pidgey.


----------



## MetaKnight (Aug 24, 2007)

its a pidgey just get it off wi-fi


----------



## shark2005327 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have it.. I must say it is best pokemon game I've ever played.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 27, 2007)

Necro! Necro! Necro!

*waves Banhammer*


----------

